# Weevil drinking maple syrup (pic)



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

This past winter I bought a Nikkor 50mm F2.8 enlarger lens off eBay for a whole $20.00. This lens has a reputation as a good sharp macro lens when reversed on a bellows. So using a couple of $2.00 adaptors (also off eBay) I tried mounting the lens (reversed) on a vintage OM telescopic auto extension tube 65-116 on my OM-D EM-5 body. The result was magnification of almost 2:1 with the auto extension tube collapsed, and almost 3:1 with it fully extended. Surprisingly, the working distance is very respectable at 6.5cm (collapsed) and 5.5cm (extended). 

The photo below is the best result of my first test of the lens. All-in-all I’m reasonably satisfied. I expected some loss of resolution due to the extension, but it didn’t turn out too bad. The image has higher contrast and more muted colours than what I get when I shoot with my Zuiko 35mm macro. So this set-up definitively doesn’t produce images as nice as the Zuiko, but the price was certainly right; and I was able to photograph a tiny insect taking a drink from a drop of syrup...and that’s pretty cool!


Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


P6170326 edit 2 weevil drop copyright ernie cooper 2013 b_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


nikkor on collapsable labelled copy by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Epic.


You know, your photos always seem to blow my socks right off my feet. I have had to buy 2 new packages of socks because mine keep getting completely ruined. 

Keep it up.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Best reply I've read all day!!

Excellent photography as always EWTC. Do you keep weevils? You seem to take pictures of them a lot.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

EWTC said:


> nikkor on collapsable labelled copy by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


What you have is the N version of the lens. It has better color correction than the non-N version. Here are some performance data.

BTW, if you reverse mount it on a higher focal length lens, you will get a higher magnification at the same working distance.


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Da Plant Man said:


> Epic.
> 
> 
> You know, your photos always seem to blow my socks right off my feet. I have had to buy 2 new packages of socks because mine keep getting completely ruined.
> ...


LOL!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks very much!!! 

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

thelub said:


> Best reply I've read all day!!
> 
> Excellent photography as always EWTC. Do you keep weevils? You seem to take pictures of them a lot.


 
LOL! No...this is the same weevil that I posted a picture of last week. I shot it on the same day and on the same leaf. I just switched gear.

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

zdnet said:


> What you have is the N version of the lens. It has better color correction than the non-N version. Here are some performance data.
> 
> BTW, if you reverse mount it on a higher focal length lens, you will get a higher magnification at the same working distance.


Thanks for the link. I haven't tried stacking the Nikkor on a telephoto. Great suggestion.

Where did you learn about the N vs non-N versions, and how can you tell?

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

EWTC said:


> I haven't tried stacking the Nikkor on a telephoto.


That uses the enlarger lens as a +20 diopter. It gives a much better image quality then say stacking a Raynox DCR-250 over a Zörk Mackroscope (which together also gives a 20-diopter magnification).




EWTC said:


> Where did you learn about the N vs non-N versions, and how can you tell?


See Nikon's El-Nikkor 50mm f/2.8 page.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Amazing pic. I love it when people have multiple hobbies!


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

hedge_fund said:


> Amazing pic. I love it when people have multiple hobbies!


Aquariums, insects and arachnids, carnivorous plants, gardening, photography, games, my blog...I suspect I have WAY too many hobbies! LOL!

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

how far were you from the subject when taking this picture?


----------



## Ronsmith (Jun 8, 2013)

thats a brilliant snapshot i loved it a lot thanks for sharing it here with us


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

Vermino said:


> how far were you from the subject when taking this picture?


About 6 cm (2.36 inches). 

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------

